# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Δεντροφυλλοσκόπος "τσακίζει" ξεραμένο χρυσάνθεμο

## Παναγιωτης 18



----------


## Soulaki

Τιποτα δεν παει,  χαμενο, στην φυση....

----------

